# Грыжа 13 мм: лечить или операция?



## Venera (31 Май 2016)

Добрый день форумчане. я в замешательстве делать операцию на грыжу или нет. у меня вот такая ситуацию сложилась за полгода моих болей (27 ноября родила-кесарево второе, острые боли начались в январе). грыжа дисков L4/L5 до 1,3см на этом уровне ставят стеноз и L4/S1 разм.0,4см.спондилез. спондилоартроз L4-L5.  проявлялось в начале боли в спине далее натянутая боль по задней стенке в правой ноге, потом начала ходить в прямом смысле слова буквой "г" ногу левую не могла приподнять  сразу давало боль в правое колено,прострелы,онемение все было. после платного невролога который отправил на массаж - прошла курс 10 дней выпрямилась с "г" и отечность возле позвонка с левой стороны спал(неуказала что и искревление осанки с правой стор.прамая талия с левой норм. талия и попа выпячивала в эту сторону). массажистка гимнастикой заниматься наказала, сказала обязательно на мрт сходить,где выявили выше указанные грыжи. далее записалась к неврологу в поликлинику ждала более месяца он направил в ркб казани(живу в районе республики) со словами возможно операция.прежде чем поехать к мануальному ходила, болей меньше стало на много и легче, посоветовал на операцию не идти, инвалидом останешься...в ркб там тоже около месяца ждала на прием, невролог и нейрохирург в один голос на операцию направляют. я сразу не могу на руках грудничок (сейчас 6мес.после родов все это началось жуткие боли(кесарево)). и поэтому подпись с меня взял что временно воздерживаюсь от операции. я растерялась окончательно делать или нет. меня насторожило еще слова невролога на вопрос после операции не останусь ли инвалидом-ее ответ-" какая разница сейчас или потом, сейчас ты себя не инвалидизируешь?" а многие не советуют делать. помогите пожалуйста. у меня двое маленьких. им нужна здоровая мама!


----------



## La murr (31 Май 2016)

*Venera*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Venera (31 Май 2016)

Венера 29 лет. Татарстан, Балтаси. Сейчас в декрете со вторым ребенком. Связываю грыжу с поднятием тяжестей, работала физически с малых лет,может и другие факторы поспособствовали. Прикрепляю снимок и результат МРТ.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Май 2016)

Что беспокоит именно сейчас?


----------



## Venera (2 Июн 2016)

добрый день. сейчас немеет нижняя часть правой  ноги, утомляемость организма стала быстрее. и самое главное, что беспокоит, это осанка и ходьба, т.к. все сразу кто меня видит говорят почему искривленностью ходишь, и я чувствую что не то, не так как было раньше. участились головные боли сопровождаемые тошнотой, вот только последнюю неделю ( ттт ) сбавилось это.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Июн 2016)

Если не хотите оперироваться - обратитесь вновь к своему мануальному терапевту.


----------



## Venera (7 Июн 2016)

скажите, пожалуйста, если не удалять грыжу, то эти онемения и боли пройдут ли, или будут возвращаться вновь. и самое главное осанка вернется ли, которая была до... ???


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Июн 2016)

Venera написал(а):


> скажите, пожалуйста, если не удалять грыжу, то эти онемения и боли пройдут ли, или будут возвращаться вновь. и самое главное осанка вернется ли, которая была до... ???


Всё зависит от результатов консервативного лечения.


----------



## Venera (22 Июн 2016)

спасибо за ответ.  от консервативного лечения улучшения есть, сама чувствую и окружающие заметили что выпрямляюсь по-тихоньку. но меня еще беспокоят сильные головные боли и сопровождающейся тошнотой ,ранее до этой болезни такого не было. чувство тошноты частенько приходит, иногда само проходит иногда с результатом... к какому врачу сходить и какие анализы сдать?от чего может быть такое?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Июн 2016)

Venera написал(а):


> спасибо за ответ.  от консервативного лечения улучшения есть, сама чувствую и окружающие заметили что выпрямляюсь по-тихоньку. но меня еще беспокоят сильные головные боли и сопровождающейся тошнотой ,ранее до этой болезни такого не было. чувство тошноты частенько приходит, иногда само проходит иногда с результатом... к какому врачу сходить и какие анализы сдать?от чего может быть такое?


Осмотр терапевта и невролога.
УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи. Рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами.


----------

